# Dallas vs Chicago (Dec 13)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (10-6) vs Chicago Bulls (4-14)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas 108
Chicago 96

Dirk goes off for 32
Jason Terry gets 20
Dirk gets 14 rebounds, 4 assists and 3 blocks
Dampier gets 7 blocks


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas 107
Chicago 89

Finley and Dirk continue playing excellent. Terry and Armstrong goes off and Damp and Henderson have a big night on the defensive side.


----------



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

I have a feeling, that this will be a tough game for the mavs. Dirk and Damp will have some problems offensivly against the Chicago Frontline. But Finley, Terry, Daniels and Stack will win this one for the mavs. 

Mavs 104

Bulls 97

Dirk 25 on 8/19 shooting along with 9 boards. 

Player of the game:

Finley: 27/6/3


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

23-20 at the end of the first, we can't control Curry. 10 points in the first for him


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dirk 12/7

Better second quarter

46-46 at halftime


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

But Dallas did a better job on him in the 2nd. Although he did do much of his time in the 2nd on the bench.

Dallas 46
Chicago 46 
Half

Pretty decent first half i guess for Dallas. They could be down by more. I do not like how they are playing offense right now. Too much one on one and the guards are driving the ball way to far setting him as well as the rest of the team for wild shots. A good reason why we won the Houston game the way we did. Look no furthur then the assist stat. That's something i hope Dallas changes in the 2nd half. More ball movement and less one on one.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Curry scored 8 quick points on Damp in the beginning, then in the second quarter this happened

(7:47) [DAL] Dampier Substitution replaced by Henderson 
(7:47) [CHI] Davis Substitution replaced by Curry 

Coincidence?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Didn't notice it because I was was to wound up on how lacksidasical our play on both ends of the court was in the 1st half. Should be better in the 2nd though.
Props to Nellie for putting Devin Harris in the game though.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas is not playing good basketball on both ends of the court tonight. They are just standing around watching the player with the ball. No ball movement whatsoever. I do not know how many turnovers the bulls have. But we are not converting them for points. The ball needs to touch Dirks hands in every possession and the guards are not doing a good job of making the job easier for the other players at all on offense.

Glad we are playing the bulls though. only 68-62 make that 70-65
Finley hit a 3 to end the 2nd and 3rd. Nice


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Get Dirk back in the game. We need to start converting. Nothing but four point turnarounds is happening right now.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dirk is not having a good night but he is starting to play much better in this quarter. He's at the line down by six after the break.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

8-3 run by Dallas.make it 10-3 run


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Howard is having a big quarter
14-7 run. damn noic


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Chicago was up 75-65 and Dallas is now on a 16-7 run. 82-81 Chicago with a timeout.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Well we did take the lead. Now Chi is up 87-83. Dirk at the line. Missed the first. Made the Second.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Gordon with a 3 90-84 chicago. Howard scored and fouled. he is going to the line 90-86


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

90-89 Chicago.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Another turnover by Chicago.Another possession gone to waste. That is three times in a row where we could have taken the lead.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Another turnover by Chicago. We didnt convert it unbelievable.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Tyson chandler missed a shot. Rebound by Finley. Curry fouled him and Finley is going to the line. Made the first. made the 2nd. Dallas up 91-90


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Gordon with a 3 over Dirk. Chicago up 93-91 12 seconds left in the game.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

WOW. Chicago just got screwed on that one. But Dallas gets the ball back after Dirk made 1 of 2 fts. Dallas ball 8 seconds left.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

FInley with a clutch shot . But there is 3.2 seconds left . Dallas is up 94-93.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

The bulls and the refs are trying to give this game to Dallas. SAD


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas wins. Well Dallas steals a win. Horrible Horrible game. MUCH props to Chicago. They were the better team tonight but Dallas stole this one.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Thank GOD we didn't lose this one......


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DHarris34Phan</b>!
> Thank GOD we didn't lose this one......


Same


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

The Bulls forum is talking this up like a huge conspiracy but I missed the game and ESPN aint hypin it..or any other website...what happened?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

I didn't see it either, but I guess the Refs made some bad calls....it happens to everyone!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Read all the updates I posted on this board. However it isn't a conspiracy though. The Bulls was basically giving the game to Dallas. So many turnovers by Chicago only to not convert them while we commit turnovers yet they convert them. Quis clearly lost the ball at the end of the game. It was in his hands but they called it out on Chandler. Dallas got the ball back. Finley made the shot. Dallas wins.

But the game should have never came down to that. If Dallas played like they did against Houston. Dallas would have blown them out by 20. But too much lacksidasical play, one on one play, turnovers. I was disappointed. A win is a win though.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Yeah...but your a Bulls fan...wanna hear it from a Mav...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I am a Mavs fan. I'm not a bulls fan.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> I am a Mavs fan. I'm not a bulls fan.


My badd...


----------

